# Networking >  Channel Capacity

## siddharthade

What is meant by channel capacity in computer science?

----------


## sagarpraveen4444

channel capacity is the tightest upper bound on the amount of information that can be reliably transmitted over a communications channel. By the noisy-channel coding theorem, the channel capacity of a given channel is the limiting information rate (in units of information per unit time) that can be achieved with arbitrarily small error probability.

----------


## sagarpraveen4444

> channel capacity is the tightest upper bound on the amount of information that can be reliably transmitted over a communications channel. By the noisy-channel coding theorem, the channel capacity of a given channel is the limiting information rate (in units of information per unit time) that can be achieved with arbitrarily small error probability.


An application of the channel capacity concept to an additive white Gaussian noise channel with B Hz bandwidth and signal-to-noise ratio S/N is the


c= Blog(1+S/N)

C is measured in bits per second if the logarithm is taken in base 2, or nats per second if the natural logarithm is used, assuming B is in hertz; the signal and noise powers S and N are measured in watts or volts2, so the signal-to-noise ratio here is expressed as a power ratio, not in decibels (dB); since figures are often cited in dB, a conversion may be needed. For example, 30 dB is a power ratio of 1030 / 10 = 103 = 1000.

----------

